# Melbourne Autosalon semi final 05 (Australia)



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Heres just a few pics of the cars that where on offer.
Sorry not all Nissans :cheers:


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow thats HAWT!!!! Nice pics man, wish I could of been there. :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

that first green integra is by no means low.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

maybe has hydraulics? But yeah looking at it now it aint that low.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahh...RHD goodness....sexy


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

What's the hot pink car in thread #2? It's a skyline isn't it? I like it


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's a 3rd gen. RX-7. Too fast and/or furious for my tastes but... meh~


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

Z_Spool said:


> It's a 3rd gen. RX-7. Too fast and/or furious for my tastes but... meh~


But it's Pink!!! That's the main thing 
By gum i'm a twit.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I know, I just can't help thinking about the S2000 from 2F2F when I look at it. It makes me sad. I dunno... pink should be an accent color rather than the color of the entire car. JMO.


----------

